# MP3 Pitch/Speed Software



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Is anyone using software to slow down MP3s, etc for figuring out notes/chords/licks?

Just looking for some recommendations....


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I started a similar thread a while back. Someone suggested Audacity - which I already had - and it works fine. And it's free!


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

I've always used "Transcribe!" and it has always done what I need it to do.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

If you use Windows, you can use Windows Media Player. Just start your mp3, right click anywhere on the media player box and choose "Enhancements" and pick "play speed settings".


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

On OS X I'm a fan of Capo -- made in Waterloo too.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I use the Amazing Slow Downer. Adjust tempo and pitch, loop sections, EQ, isolate left or right channel. Works great. About $40 IIRC


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

jeremy_green said:


> I've always used "Transcribe!" and it has always done what I need it to do.


Transcribe user here too. I like the ability to save looped licks. It's a time saver and handy when you want to isolate portions of a solo, for later review.


----------



## skorpian34 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm normally 'software challenged' when it comes to music software. To top that off I'm half deaf. 
Slowing tunes down in windows media player sucks.  The sound quality drops and distorts.

Just tried Transcribe. Easy to use, sound quality great. It got me out of my rut to practice again. I was at it for 2 hours !
Also nice you can slow more than 50% Perfect for learning fast guitar parts. You hear minute dynamics and note groupings which will improve your phrasing. 
For once I enjoyed a music program. Worth paying for


----------

